# Cloudkicker's live gear?



## bythepainiseetheothers (May 28, 2014)

Hai fellas.

Finally Ben Sharp decided to tour (I hope he's coming to Europe soon), and i'm curious about what gear is he using live.

For all those who had the pleasure of watching him performing live (and Intronaut, kickass band tho) what is he using?


----------



## Nannarzz (May 28, 2014)

I know he uses Gibson LP's, Axe FXII, and several pedals and an E-Bow. I couldn't tell you any specifics besides a volume pedal, and what looked like a compressor pedal of some sort.

-Sean


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (May 29, 2014)

Well, I emailed Ben yesterday and he answered me (super cool guy). This is what he said:


> Thanks for the kind words Al. On tour I used a Mesa Boogie Mark V. My pedalboard consisted of a volume pedal, Boss tuner, Boss chorus, MXR carbon copy delay, EHX Freeze, and two Boss compact loop pedals.
> 
> Ben



So, he's not using the Axe (I think he uses it only for recording) and he's not using actually a huge pedalboard. The small Boss Loop pedals I believe are RC-3. 

Super cool guy! I asked him if he was coming to Europe and he told me that he really wants to, but he's not sure. I guess he's waiting until a band asks him to come over.

Guitar wise, I'm pretty sure he's using two Gibson Les Paul Studio (one red, one blue), tunned to D, A, D, G, B, E and A, E, A, D, F#, B.


----------

